

Where is the SF news.yc meet?  - bluishgreen

If I remember it was supposed to be some where around North Beach on Friday 27th July 2007 between 7pm and 10pm. Where exactly? 
======
sharpshoot
Hey bluishgreen - the meetup is at our flat 1203 in 2140 Taylor Street (Y
Scraper). Email me if you don't know where that is.

~~~
acgourley
How is the parking situation there (or if its bad, how is the transit from
caltrain/bart)

~~~
jamiequint
not great but not terrible either, you should be able to find a place to park
within a few blocks, bart is pretty far away

------
rksprst
<http://usc.facebook.com/event.php?eid=2449811475>

The group says the location is TBA.

------
jamiequint
ok, so facebook stopped showing me event requests so I just made the event
open so if you didn't get confirmed you can now add yourself

------
dcurtis
are there any requirements to come?

~~~
sharpshoot
bring drinks/food

------
michelson01
y-scraper

~~~
michelson01
there's a facebook group for it too

------
sabat
Enquiring minds want to know!

